# 12-Hour Rule Compliance



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Just back from the BMW Welt. Here are the first Fotos.

1.) The new Bimmerfest Sign-in Book Page 1
2.) Attending to paperwork
3.) Rolf signs the main guest book (now you have TWO books to sign)
4.) Breakfast in the lounge
5.) Herr Wang does his paperwork
6.) My delivery specialist, Stephanie, who did an excellent job! :thumbup: and the new Carbonschwarz Metallic 550i mit Sportpaket


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats J, car looks fantastic.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

I see Bee did not get the note about the dress code. :angel:

Great to see actual customers.:thumbup:

Cheers


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Great pictures... I can't wait. Car looks fabulous! More pictures please


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Congrats! 

Nice taste in colors.


----------



## joev62 (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow!! Excellant! Have fun guys. Save some space in the 2 books for me.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Congrats. Your car looks great on the turntable.

Our turn at the Welt is likely 2 years off. Can't wait.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Congrats! Car (and Stephanie) look great.


----------



## yycF30MPerf (Nov 21, 2003)

Congrats on the new car. Great Choice in colour.

I'm glad to see you met the 12 hour rule, I would hate to see the Committee confiscate such a great car!


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

You go J... Nice 550i! :roundel:


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations, Jonathan!

Have a great trip with your 550i!

Now, which one do you prefer? 535d or 550i?


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

JSpira said:


> Just back from the BMW Welt. Here are the first Fotos.
> 
> 1.) The new Bimmerfest Sign-in Book Page 1
> 2.) Attending to paperwork
> ...


On #6 all 3 look fantastic.:thumbup: :rofl:
Conratulation Jonathan and Beewang!
Bee, 12 hr rool to post your car pics, not your self! :rofl:
Waiting for more!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

JSpira said:


> Just back from the BMW Welt. Here are the first Fotos.
> 
> 1.) The new Bimmerfest Sign-in Book Page 1
> 2.) Attending to paperwork
> ...


Sweet!!!:thumbup: Great pics, man. Keep them coming. I like that Bee is wearing his Bimmerfest T-Shirt. Now that's smart casual. :thumbup:

Congrats, Jonathan and Bee. :roundel:


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Looking good....Looking for some more detail description.


----------



## raleedy (Sep 22, 2007)

Sehr anstaendig angezogen, Jonathan. Your car, too.


----------



## benchman10 (Aug 8, 2007)

You are making me jealous, I have my Ed in Dec...... can't wait...


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice pictures, gorgeous car! Enjoy it and all the EU has to offer. Definitely jealous, the delivery location @ Welt looks great and much more organized than before. How was the multimedia presentation on the car?


Best of Luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

+ :thumbup:


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice... cool pics


----------

